# West Monroe, LA, 40Blue, older puppy, m b/t, friendly, video



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Hold time is up 6/29. Way too thin, nails looooong, and what a sweet guy! Such a wiggle pup! 
This shelter had only one adoption today (Sat), and a dog with a poor body score does not have the best chance to be moved to the adoption floor. :help:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | West Monroe, LA | 40Blue

* 40Blue
*
















 
   

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in  West Monroe, LA *

Large • Young • Male 















 
THE TAG # FOR THIS DOG IS 40Blue. HOLD TIME IS UP ON 6/29. This dog was picked up by animal control and has not reached it's required 7 day stay yet. It may end up getting reclaimed by its owner and because it hasn't been temperment tested yet, it may or may not come up for adoption when the 7 days are up. If you are interested in this dog, please act quickly and call the shelter to see when and if it will become available. You will need to let them know before the 7th day that you are interested in the dog. 

*WE ACCEPT CASH ONLY SO BE SURE TO HAVE CASH WHEN YOU COME TO THE SHELTER. 
Note: The shelter phone will not dial long distance numbers so we can't return any long distance calls. Also, we only have 2 employees so we are often out of the office caring for the animals or showing adopters around. If you get our answering machine, please give us a call back.
Adoption Fees include a spay/neuter...*

Pet ID: 6/29 
*40Blue's Contact Info*

*Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter*, West Monroe, LA 


318-323-4032
 Email Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
See more pets from Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Are there any LA rescues? This little one....

Tanja


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Same shelter as the gorgeous boy, but this one is in poor condition. Poor little chap, don't you just want to give him a hug (and some groceries....)
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Fluffypants said:


> Are there any LA rescues? This little one....
> 
> Tanja


PAWS of Northeast Louisiana pulls from this shelter, and they are great to work with. The pup obviously needs foster care before ready to travel. PAWS NELA volunteers did provide foster care for others GSDs posted on this forum and that were saved as a result of rescues or individuals here trying to help. There is no guarantee that they can find a foster home but they are are truly amazing Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Bumping up the sweet, sweet puppy boy!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Extra bump - his time is up tomorrow......
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

From the rescue that helps this shelter's animals, Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

"The Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter has taken in over 100 animals since they opened yesterday at 7am...many of them owner surrendered puppies ... . 904 animals have come through their gates so far this month. NOW is the time to ADOPT...you will surely be saving a life! And ALWAYS SPAY or NEUTER your animals!!!!!"

A few of the just weaned puppies might find homes, but a thin pup of maybe six months? This sweet pup's hold time is up tomorrow...

This shelter's PTS rate is above 80%, despite great outreach effort.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the other rescue that helped in this area is (sigh), no longer doing rescue. so many everywhere.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Is there any way to help this little guy and the other beautiful LH?? Again, very far away here. I don't know of any rescues who pull out of LA. 

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump! wish i lived on the other side of the country right now.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The resilience of the 2 volunteers who work at this shelter has to be high - having to put down so many adoptable animals on a regular basis. I don't think I could do it........ breakfast bump for the little dude, he is still listed......
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree with you Susan... I can't imagine having to put down these dogs. I did email a GSD rescue who pulls from LA... but they may be full too. I really wish there was something I could do for these 2... I'm so far away... I feel like I keep saying that. 

I just see so many dogs down south and not many shepherds at all up this way for adoption. Vetting one of these dogs (or any dog) in the Northeast is pretty expensive - way more than an adoption fee. Adopting a dog is less expensive. My sister has a 6 month old male kitten and was quoted between $350 and $400 for a neuter. My vet is priced the same. 

I'm really heartbroken about these two... the LH hair too. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for them. 

Tanja


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

OK guys are you ready for this? Says the Lil' Dude has been ADOPTED!!!! :happyboogie:Let's hope his new family will take better care of him than his former one. Good luck to the baby boy.....
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

